# Baby teeth out, ears not fully up...



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I may be jumping the gun here, but from what I have been reading I should be at least taking notice at this point.

My pup lost her last 2 baby teeth yesterday. I have no idea exactly how old she is, she is a rescue. Her adult teeth are obviously not fully in yet. A few of them have not yet come through the gums.

The tips of her ears still flop down. She has a good base that isn't going anywhere, and I attributed the floppiness to teething. Should I wait until her teeth look exactly like an adults?

When she lays down on her side they stand up. So they are up when she sleeps like that 

They tips of her ears flip up sometimes when she sits as well. But most of the time the tips hang down. 

Worry or no?
Glue or tape?
I am leaning towards glue...she will destroy and odd structure i put on her ears, most likely. Gluing them with tear mender? hmmm


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How old is she? Are all the adult teeth in? They're still teething while the adult teeth are in.

If you really want to tape.. Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Keep an eye on the molars, once molars are in, ears should be up or chances are high they will stay floppy.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Her molars have been in for a few weeks. The rest of her adult teeth are trying to catch up to them.

This is quite worrying  to be honest


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a difficult call not knowing her age. My personnel rule of thumb is if they aren't up by 5 months give them some support (if erect ears are important to you). They can very well still go up on their own but chances start to dimenish.

I make my own ear forms and glue with surgical glue. I've posted details before. I'll look up the thread and post the link. I also recommend Solid Gold Seameal as a supplement if ears aren't up.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, I fibbed. I went back about 3 months and couldn't find it. It was not a thread I started but I'm sure it's somewhere in the Ear section. I did come across these:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/162481-ears.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the links  
Her ears are in dance mode. Just yesterday they were about 95% up, with the veeerry tips pointing straight forward. I'm talking the top 1/4 inch if that. 

Then last night, they drooped to an inch. 

Since they are moving, should I wait a few weeks? I don't want to ruin them


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

How old is she?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have heard that chewing helps them build cartilage in their ears. My pups ears were fully up at about 14-15 weeks. She always had something to chew on.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> How old is she?


About 5 mos now. 

Her ears are straight when she sleeps on her side and when she looks up 

When she puts her ears back they droop. When she is tired they droop.

Don't get me wrong, it is adorable...but I don't want to miss a chance to have them stand up.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> I have heard that chewing helps them build cartilage in their ears. My pups ears were fully up at about 14-15 weeks. She always had something to chew on.


She always has (or finds) something to chew on. 

I feed her an adult dog food (Chicken soup). She is small for her age and tries to eat everything, even stooping to being a turd burglar :blush:. Is something missing from her diet maybe?


----------

